# Zeb



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

His first birthday is on Saturday


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww hes adorable, did you breed him yourself?


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

No he is my first and only horse! After waiting for him for it seems like forever and thinking it might never happen, we bought him last year from Derwen Stud. He is a dream come true and I am sooooo happy having him!!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!  What breed is he and how big is he expected to make? xx


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

He is a Welsh section D. He will make about 15 hands or 15.1 hands, but still has a bit of growing to do


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

He's a gorgeous wee man 

XxX


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

Thank you!! I am very proud of my boy! And totally smitten


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww hes a cutie


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He looks a real character and is very handsome.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: he's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

He is a dream come true for me.....cheeky, handsome and just nice to be around.....Just needs a bit of growing up to do and then we can ride him as well


----------

